# Everglades National Park March 9



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

NICE. Think I saw you pulling out of the parking lot in the afternoon. I ran south out of little shark and looped around to the front by about 3. Got a slot and over slot Snook (34") and couldn't tell you how many 10"-24" others we released. Black drum, trout, tarpon, snapper and 1 red came over the gunnel, all on artis. Was a gorgeous day!!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

tailchaser16 said:


> NICE. Think I saw you pulling out of the parking lot in the afternoon. I ran south out of little shark and looped around to the front by about 3. Got a slot and over slot Snook (34") and couldn't tell you how many 10"-24" others we released. Black drum, trout, tarpon, snapper and 1 red came over the gunnel, all on artis. Was a gorgeous day!!


Nice day for you too! Yep, gray over black Hells Bay Professional.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

DBStoots said:


> Nice day for you too! Yep, gray over black Hells Bay Professional.


Hey DB....if you don’t me asking....what color jerk shad seemed most effective?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> Hey DB....if you don’t me asking....what color jerk shad seemed most effective?


Because the water was murky, generally we were throwing darker colors, but with some glitter. Or, the GULP! jerk shad in new penny.


----------

